# If I do a system reset, will my setup download from cloud ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

The first couple days I had my TIVO 4K, there was an issue and I did a system reset. But all my apps seemed to get restored from the cloud, so it wasn't that painful.

Now there are a lot more apps on the device.

IS this what will happen if I do a reset ? the device itself is wiped clean but everything will download when I log into my google account ?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

To my knowledge, no. Not like an android phone where you can set it up from a previous device. Think they do show apps from other devices you can manually install. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

